# Onkyo LS-B50 EnvisionCinema Soundbar System Review Discussion Thread



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=14175&w=m[/img]*Onkyo LS-B50 EnvisionCinema Soundbar System*

Onkyo has introduced the EnvisionCinema lineup to provide room-filling sound without the need to actually fill your room with audio components. The LS-B50 maintains a very familiar form factor and aims to provide flexibility while keeping setup very simple. With only the essential audio connections, a few preset sound modes, a wireless sub and simple remote control, this package can make it extremely easy to take your TV audio experience to the next level. The LS-B50 will provide you with rich sound that really does surround you, adding another dimension to your movies and TV shows. Bass performance is surprisingly good, and the wireless sub connection leaves you with plenty of placement options. The LSB50's feature set lines up well with most others in its price range. The styling and build quality, reliable and easy to use Bluetooth functionality, and good subwoofer performance are the biggest contributors to the value of this system.

Read The Full Review


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for a great review Peter!

The more I think about these, it seems ideally suited for a bedroom system. Now, if I can only get my wife to bite!


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Joe. With the built-in Bluetooth you could put one of these just about anywhere. I actually used it for music in my garage/workshop for a little while too.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Peter Loeser said:


> Thanks Joe. With the built-in Bluetooth you could put one of these just about anywhere. I actually used it for music in my garage/workshop for a little while too.


Huh - I never thought about that. I am putting all my "mess creating" tools in my garage, and it sure would be nice to have music while I was working out there. So, if I understand correctly, having Bluetooth means I can connect it remotely to my music server, right?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Depending on your server hardware/software configuration and how you control it, you could possibly do this. Also keep in mind the recommended range for Bluetooth is about 33ft from the soundbar.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Peter Loeser said:


> Depending on your server hardware/software configuration and how you control it, you could possibly do this. Also keep in mind the recommended range for Bluetooth is about 33ft from the soundbar.


Good info - thanks Peter!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice review Peter and I agree with Joe in that this would work great for my bedroom system as well. Can't use it in my garage as I already have a 5.1 setup out there.


----------

